# Windshield or Blade flap?



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Which works best for keeping snow out of your face? Or both?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

windshield works awesome as it is powder thast hits yeah and melts quickly making you cold and wet imo


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Both would work best. Windshield is a couple bucks and the flap can be almost free. In fact if money for a windshield is an issue just buy some thin lexan at a plastic supplier and fab up some brackets from flat steel and u-bolts.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a windshield on my quad. I personally didnt care for it. When the snow hit it it didnt come off I had to keep wiping it off. And me being so tall sitting down on the quad the cold air went right over the windshield and hit me right in the forehead haha.


----------



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

*If you had to choose...*

The flap works best, but I have both and love it. My windshield also keeps wind off of my hands and instruments.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Both would work the best. But if your only getting one get a wind shield IMO. I have one and it helps out a ton, it you can duck behind it and all the snow stays out of her face.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

If I was you I would get a flap then get handguards thats what I did but I didn't get a snow flap. I might get one on this new plow.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;860604 said:


> If I was you I would get a flap then get handguards thats what I did but I didn't get a snow flap. I might get one on this new plow.


I have a windshield and flap, but if its snowing....you still get snow on you.......haha....

hey EatMyTailPipes...you have any closer pictures of your plow frame, I'd like to see how you did your frame and springs, and mount, as it looks a little different then most..I always like seeing peoples different ideas...thanks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

T&M SnowMan;861131 said:


> I have a windshield and flap, but if its snowing....you still get snow on you.......haha....
> 
> hey EatMyTailPipes...you have any closer pictures of your plow frame, I'd like to see how you did your frame and springs, and mount, as it looks a little different then most..I always like seeing peoples different ideas...thanks!


ya I do snowman. I built the push tubes and stuff myself. The plow itself is from a farmall tractor haha. Here are some more pics I can take some more if you want. I just bought a 60" arctic cat poly plow that I am going to begin using this year. It will be lighter for the quad, less strain on the front end.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the pics, just wanted to see push tube design so those worked...another idea to toss around!


----------

